# bass at night



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

Has anyone been successful fishing for bass after hours. I mean besides throwing topwaters. Is it possible to catch bass in places you would normally fish during the day. like under trees and near cover rock piles ect. using baits like jigs, and worms. or do all after hours baits need to produce more noise or movement. Like I know top water makes a ruckus and black spinnerbaits displace water and produce vibration, but would slower baits also work?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Pig and Jig along with Rubber is some of the best baits to use at night. The biggest Bass I caught here in Columbus came from a shad rap in 2 feet of water at 2:30AM At Griggs. It weighed 5.20 lbs. Second biggest was 4.70 on a red culpert worm in 15 feet of water at 3:00AM also at Griggs. The second was at one of favorite places. On a drop off that goes from 1 foot to 15 feet in a short distance. So to answer your que3stion YES indeed. It's really fun to fish at night too. We used to fish from 9:00 AM until 5:30 or 6:00 No boats, no skiers, no wake boards at all, nothing but fisherman having fun.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

At night bass some bass move into shallower water, we use dark color senkos with no flake and it works excellent. Devildog you know what lake I am talking about I fished there from shore at night with brown senkos caught 5 nice bass in 45 minutes.
I think anything you use during the day will work as long as it is dark colored.


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

Agreed on the dark colors. Black, or black, or even blacK works well... hehehe

I even took a black sharpie pen to a few of my spinners as an experiment I colored the hooks and all, a totally black lure... it worked, but i think it may have been the vibrations more than the color.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a black light and blue flouresent line. The black light witll make your line visible above the water after dark so you can see it. I agree on the dark colors. They silluette better. I usually add a glass bead below a slip sinker while fishing soft plastics at night also.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

night fishing can be productive, indeed. Senkos and jigs are my first choices, as well as topwater of course. A blacklight is very helpful. I've been wondering about getting a blacklight for my headlamp. That would be sweet. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Rubber worms have been working best for me


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks for all the info. Senkos at night who'd a thunk it. I would have thought that to be to subtle of a bait. I'm definately gonna give it a try.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Me and a friend of mine have been fishing at night alot especially since the temps have been soaring..when the topwater bite is not on or on just yet we use the same things as we would during the day..small cranks, rebel craws, rapalas, jigs etc and do just fine.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

big black spinnerbait with colorado blades


----------

